# help going from liberty .886 to ics .902



## nick87night (Nov 30, 2011)

So i've been searching high and low for the answers but noone has a specific thread dedicated to the people who jumped on the liberty wagon. I currently have liberty .886 with 4everoot and safestrap but i want to jump to ICS with .902 root. can someone walk me through this? Thanks for your time.

-Nick


----------



## nick87night (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh also i forgot to add i did the webtop mod if that makes any difference.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Did you make a nandroid of your stock system. Just flash that and do the updates ota. There is an exploit that roots 902. Its called motofail. If you didn't make a backup then it gets more complicated but not much.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## nick87night (Nov 30, 2011)

unfortunately i didnt make a nandroid of stock. is there a way to just flash .902 over the current update and keep liberty on there?


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

No ....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

Here's what you do. I had the same problem and this worked for me.
First, us r3l3as3dRoot and for3v3r root to take you back to stock then use path saver to move back up to 901 (you can find the specific directions for those on here somewhere) . Once on 901, download the ota and instead of installing it, move it from /cache to your external SD card. Once you do that turn your bionic off. To turn it back on, hold volume up and down while you power back on. This will take you to recovery (not safe strap or bootstrap recovery, different one). In this menu, you will flash the 902 update. You can only use the volume down to move.through the choices and volume up is the same as hitting enter. If a triangle pops up when flashing, hit volume up and down again.

I apologize if I didn't explain it simply enough. Just remember the programs I mentioned and search for.directions on using those. Unreleasedroot and forever root will take you back to 886 stock and path saver will move you back up to where you need to be.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

Last I knew, liberty doesn't work with 902. Just to let you before you go to 902 in case you wanted to keep liberty. I love liberty myself and pretty disappointed in that.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## nick87night (Nov 30, 2011)

thanks smokedkill i'll try that when th3oryrom has all the kinks worked out. for now i guess the site went down so i cant download r3l3as3droot but i'll keep trying. 
i like liberty a lot but if they don't want to keep updating then i dont really have a choice.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

smokedkill said:


> Last I knew, liberty doesn't work with 902. Just to let you before you go to 902 in case you wanted to keep liberty. I love liberty myself and pretty disappointed in that.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Liberty should work if you copy the right lib files over from 902

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Why not just fxz to 902. Root 902 and then install ics?

Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using RootzWiki*


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

nick87night said:


> thanks smokedkill i'll try that when th3oryrom has all the kinks worked out. for now i guess the site went down so i cant download r3l3as3droot but i'll keep trying.
> i like liberty a lot but if they don't want to keep updating then i dont really have a choice.


There working on something new.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

z28nck33 said:


> Liberty should work if you copy the right lib files over from 902
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


Do you happen to know which ones? Any help would be appreciated.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

smokedkill said:


> Do you happen to know which ones? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


System/lib

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

z28nck33 said:


> System/lib
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


If I understand you correctly, I can copy the system/lib directory from stock 902 and put it into liberty and I will have data. If I'm not, good thing for safe mode. About to try this out.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## nick87night (Nov 30, 2011)

i'm going to swap to ics but i want to wait until the devs make it nice and stable. mainly the camera since i use it often.


----------

